# delight



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Στην Disneyland υπάρχει μια ατραξιόν που ονομάζεται Christmas at the Haunted Mansion και έχει φτιαχτεί με στοιχεία από το Nightmare Before Christmas. Ένα από τα κομμάτια της ατραξιόν, λέγεται "Christmas Delight" και εμφανίζεται ο Αϊ-Βασίλης να λέει "Welcome to my Christmas Delight!"

Για κάποιο λόγο, δεν μου κάθεται καλά η έκφραση "Καλώς ορίσατε στη χριστουγεννιάτικη *απόλαυσή *μου!" Ούτε και η Χριστουγεννιάτικη *Απόλαυση *ως τίτλος της ατραξιόν. Καμιά πρόταση;

(Αν πάλι μού πείτε ότι καθόλου δεν σας ενοχλούν οι παραπάνω εκφράσεις, θα υιοθετήσω τη γνώμη σας, ως αποτέλεσμα άτυπης δημοσκόπησης.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

Θαύμα μπορείς να πεις; Όχι με την έννοια του μεταφυσικού γεγονότος, με την έννοια που έχει στην πρόταση «θαύμα το φαγητό».


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 13, 2008)

Ομορφιά; (Με την αντισυμβατική έννοια.)


----------



## cythere (Jun 13, 2008)

Εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε στο "Turkish Delight".


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Θαύμα
Όχι, γιατί αυτή η ενότητα στο βίντεο ξεκινάει με τον τίτλο "Christmas Delight". Οπότε, αν γράψω Χριστουγεννιάτικο Θαύμα, θα παραπλανήσω το θεατή. 

Ομορφιά
π.χ. "Καλώς ορίσατε στη Χριστουγεννιάτικη Ομορφιά μου!" 
Ούτε αυτό μού κάθεται καλύτερα από το άλλο, με την απόλαυση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Εμένα το "απόλαυση" κάπως μου κάθεται.

Μια ιδέα θα ήταν να το πούμε το Χριστολούκουμο, κατά το Turkish Delight.

Αστειεύομαι... 

Υπάρχει κι ένα γλυκό που λέγεται Angel Delight, κι είναι σαν κρέμα νομίζω.

Αυτό που λέει η palavra καλό μου ακούγεται, το Θαύμα των Χριστουγέννων, χαρά, πανδαισία, πανηγύρι, πάρτυ....


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 13, 2008)

Εγώ θα ξέφευγα τελείως από το πρωτότυπο. Πχ γιορτή, διασκέδαση, τέτοια..


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

cythere said:


> Εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε στο "Turkish Delight".


Κι εμένα το ίδιο.



kapa18 said:


> Εγώ θα ξέφευγα τελείως από το πρωτότυπο. Πχ γιορτή, διασκέδαση, τέτοια..


Ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη. Αρχικά έγραψα στον τίτλο "Χριστουγεννιάτικη Γιορτή". Και μετά ήρθε ο Αϊ-Βασίλης και λέει "Καλώς ορίσατε στη Χριστουγεννιάτικη Γιορτή μου!", και μου θύμισε σχολική γιορτή.


----------



## cythere (Jun 13, 2008)

Εγώ θα το έβαζα "Λουκουμάκι των Χριστουγέννων", αφού το "λουκουμάκι" το χρησιμοποιούμε και μεταφορικά για να δηλώσουμε κάτι που είναι ωραίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Ξέρεις τι γίνεται μέσα σ'΄αυτή την ατραξιόν;


----------



## sarant (Jun 13, 2008)

Αν βάλεις Χριστουγεννιάτικη πανδαισία;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ξέρεις τι γίνεται μέσα σ'΄αυτή την ατραξιόν;


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haunted_Mansion_Holiday

Θα κάνω μια μικρή διόρθωση: Δεν είναι ακριβώς ο τίτλος της ατραξιόν, δεν είναι γραμμένο σε ταμπέλα, είναι η φράση με την οποία υποδέχεται ο Αϊ-Βασίλης τον κόσμο και η φράση που ακούγεται από τα μεγάφωνα με βρικολακένια φωνή.

Η πανδαισία μού αρέσει ως πρόταση. Αυτό νομίζω ότι σημαίνει εξάλλου η απόλαυση/delight στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Ναι, το βρήκα κι εδώ:

http://www.dapsfordisneymagic.com/D...wOrleansSquare/Attractions/holidaymansion.php


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι πανδαισία είναι πολύ καλή απόδοση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, το βρήκα κι εδώ:
> 
> http://www.dapsfordisneymagic.com/D...wOrleansSquare/Attractions/holidaymansion.php



Πολύ καλός ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσες, και είδα κάτι αξιοσημείωτο:
Επειδή δεν είναι επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Disney, αλλά την έχουν φτιάξει κάποιοι Annual Passholders and Fans, o τίτλος που έχουν δώσει στη συγκεκριμένη ατραξιόν είναι "The Holiday Haunted Mansion", αντί του σωστού "The Haunted Mansion Holiday".


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Ωραία είναι η _*πανδαισία*_. Καλή είναι και η _ατραξιόν_, άλλωστε. Μέχρι και _υπερθέαμα_ (αν είναι υπερθέαμα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Ναι, αποφάσισα να αποδώσω τα γνωστά rides των ψυχαγωγικών πάρκων ως ατραξιόν. 
Κλασική (και ολίγον αστεία) κατάσταση όπου μεταφράζουμε μια αγγλική λέξη με μια γαλλική, π.χ. stuntman -> κασκαντέρ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Κλασική (και ολίγον αστεία) κατάσταση όπου μεταφράζουμε μια αγγλική λέξη με μια γαλλική, π.χ. stuntman -> κασκαντέρ.


Ναι, ιδίως όταν κι οι ίδιοι οι Αμερικανοάγγλοι δεν έχουν καταλήξει στο ποια αγγλική λέξη είναι η σωστή - π.χ. lift/elevator -> ασανσέρ


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Άσε πια το βεσέ και την τουαλέτα... (Ζαζ, το θυμήθηκα!)


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 13, 2008)

Μήπως το ‘*χαρά*’;


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 13, 2008)

Μήπως "*χαρά*";

Δεν λέμε "*delighted* to meet you"


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Φυσικά το delight έχει πάρα πολλές αποδόσεις, αλλά θέλω να θυμίσω ότι μιλάμε για το καλωσόρισμα "Welcome to our Christmas Delight", σε ατραξιόν της Ντίσνεϊ.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 14, 2008)

Πανδαισία, φαντασμαγορία, βεγγέρα, σύναξη...; Πανδαισία, λέω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2008)

Κατακυρώθηκε η πανδαισία. Έχει και λιγότερους χαρακτήρες από τη φαντασμαγορία - μιλάμε πάντα για υποτίτλους, μην το ξεχνάμε.


----------

